# Operating Diaphragms for Micro Trains Heavyweights? (Non-Shapeways.)



## BraselC5048 (Dec 5, 2021)

I'm looking for somebody who makes operating diaphragms foe Micro Trains heavyweight passenger cars. I know somebody already makes them through Shapeways, but to be blunt, I've been burnt by their detail plastic too many times in other hobbies to trust it. 3D printed parts are fine by me, but not Shapeways detail plastic. And it seems to especially like to react to the glue I use. And there's still no absolute certainty that current recommendations are correct. And my train room is in a finished half below ground, half above ground basement and is mixed-use, and there's an exterior window across the room. And I've has plastic deterioration in ambient scattered indoor UV out of direct line of sight of any windows. Plus it's extremely brittle (and fragile). (And they didn't give a minimum radius either.)

So, does anybody make operating diaphragms for Micro Trains heavyweights other than the Shapeways ones?
Thanks.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I know Rapido makes diaphragms for their “Canadian” cars, but they likely won’t work with other manufacturer’s cars, and they may not sell them as parts…..sorry, that’s all I got….


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Shapeways usually offers to print things in a variety of materials. Including metal (although that's extremely expensive). You might try to use a different material and see what happens.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

I have 3 of these 6packs of these in grey (for UP Kato smoothsides) but have decided against fitting it...






American Limited Models N Scale Diaphrams | N Scale Model Trains | Fifer Hobby Supply


American Limited Models N Scale Diaphrams Con-Cor Superliners Gray (2 car set) Operating passenger car diaphragms are accurate models of specific prototypes and realistically fill the gap between cars. Easy-to-build kits feature injection-molded plastic parts in black or gray plastic and will...




www.fiferhobby.com


----------



## BraselC5048 (Dec 5, 2021)

And I can't find them on Shapeways anymore... Has anybody ever tried adapting the American Limited heavyweight diaphragms to Micro Trains cars? They seems to be the closest thing. It should all come down to relative car spacing. Anybody with those diaphragms on their intended cars able to provide a measurement on distance between cars? If it's the same as Micro Trains cars there should be nothing preventing using them.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Try thingyverse? 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

